# Squirrels and acorns



## ajm777 (Mar 16, 2019)

I've got two trees in the front lawn area of my home that drop acorns in the late summer and early fall. I might as well put up a sign "Squirrels dinner table is open" when the acorns drop. For the last two years, the little animals have been very active. My front yard, especially last season, looked like the road to Baghdad bombing run.

Is there anything I can put down or do to get rid of these little pests (got an X-rated name) when the acorns start dropping?

I'm *NOT* looking for something that will kill them.

FWIW, I live on Long Island NY.

Thanks!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

New York squirrels, eh? How about teenie tiny "Re-elect Trump" signs?

Seriously, do you have some large mulch beds with 3 to 4 inches of pine bark nuggets? The darn local Tree Rats love burying their loot in my mulch beds. And I'm glad because that's tons better than having them dig up my lawn. I spend hours each Spring popping half-germinated acorns out of my mulch. It's a minor pain, but kinda funny too.


----------



## ajm777 (Mar 16, 2019)

I do have some mulch beds but that's not where they dig up the yard.

Grass area only, or at least all that I can see.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gather up those nuts before they can!


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Corona-48-in-Comfort-Gel-Quick-Collector-Nut-Gatherer-LG-3694/307846088?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CAll-Products%7CAll%7CAll%7CPLA%7C71700000014585962%7C58700001236285396%7C92700010802552436&gclid=Cj0KCQjwu-HoBRD5ARIsAPIPencahpQR9q3BAe9CPO8_YkyC4Mov64x5GQ5tSfGG7Yj680CgQ8YyblsaAjIaEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## ajm777 (Mar 16, 2019)

Well, that's a pretty neat gadget! My problem is that I will be having spinal surgery in early September. I won't be able to do anything physical, especially bending over, for several months. Full recovery is about 12 months.

However perhaps I can get this as a pre-Christmas gift for my wife. :lol:

I will purchase it even if it's only for some future use.

Separately, someone did send me a flyer about a product called *REPELS-ALL* by Bonide. Anyone have any feedback about it?


----------

